# 1st trip of the year



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was on erie jigging for eyes and doing my share of the catching on Friday on eyesmans boat and then on saturday out of my boat with my nephews and brother limits both days. Friday I hear from my Musky partner he tells me Jeff we raised 8 fish on thursday forget how many they got the hooks in he calls me again on sat Jeff man we went 2 for 3 today im like oh man ok. Looked at the weather and said sorry guys but were headed back tonight wanted to get a hook in a musky  Well it paid off Looked at the calander and the time the hot bite was sapose to be so I got a later start then usual. I talked to a friendly bunch of Musky guys at the dock all very talkative for musky guys they were still raiseing and hooking up with fish I cast for close to 3 hrs notta so to give my arms a rest i decided to troll went through a few different lures grandmas, baby depth raiders, shallow raiders, Ace flippers, last but not least the rapala J-13. Coming back from the damn I decided not to go into the first big bay but head from point to the other long reaching point out into the main lake when she chomped down on the perch J-13 which the pole it was on i was holding what a great feeling. She came in taking a little line and then stops 6 to 8 feet from the boat wish i had a camera shot of that water was clear im like youre still geen girl so i give the pole a lil jerk with my thumb on the spool and off she went the rest was a great fight with her taking line at will and without any coaxing she gives me a boat side jump and i got a lil wet from her one more run and she came in.38 inches and thick she had some scars on her back im like sweety i want whoever has been picking on you shes pissed looking at me and you can see her thinking i eat whatever i damn wellplease in this lake now let me freaking go so i did.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet! You got into some walleye up on the big pond and then scored your first ski of the year. Way to go! Sounds like a great weekend of fishing.

I got on the Maumee river Friday and brought home 3 nice eyes. I hope to get out for some ski fishing soon!

CG


----------



## OHMC 1st VP (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice report...I haven't made it out for my first Muskie trip yet this year. Buddy talked me into taking him crappie fishing tomorrow...was thinking of going to Alum just so we might "accidentally" catch a ski  

We must be neighbors man...I live on 13 just up the road from Dawes. We should hit the water together some time.

Are you using the new MAL online reporting system yet? If not...this is where you go to register and log in. No more scale samples needed...just catch and release data. They also would like angler effort information, so they are asking us to enter our unsuccessful trips as well.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

What lake did you pull the ski out of?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Peidmont. I went out on wed also talked to a few guys noone raised anything one sauguy was cought i did catch a shovelhead i think i will post it this eve water temps on surface hit 70 by the time i left To OHMC yes i did im currently the only 38 inch fish there


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I was just at P-mont last weekend and caught my first ski of the year. It was also my first visit to P-mont, great looking lake, wish I could get back their this weekend. 


37" Piedmont Muskie​


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice ... and what a beautiful lake.




BITE-ME said:


> I was just at P-mont last weekend and caught my first ski of the year. It was also my first visit to P-mont, great looking lake, wish I could get back their this weekend.
> 
> 
> 37" Piedmont Muskie​


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

What was he doing swimming around in the top eight foot of the water column when the water was 30ft deep?


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I did that too once.... and I remember one year at Saltfork the Cicada we out in full force and they were falling in the water by the thousands. Every one in the tournament were catching or snagging Catfish







jshbuckeye said:


> What was he doing swimming around in the top eight foot of the water column when the water was 30ft deep?


----------

